# wtb red tiger lotus



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

Im looking to buy or trade for a bulb of red tiger lotus.

I lost my main plant when i moved a few months back but she threw off a daughter i kept her up until today when I was cleaning my plants out of my tank the leave popped off of the bulb and then a cat ate the bulb as it was setting aside...

If u have one for sale or trade or if u have a mother that has produced some daughter that you wouldn't mind mind parting with let me know.


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm sure I have extra. Do you get out to Dallas?


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

No just i might be going to the plant meeting at drinnda(not sure on spelling) this weekend? if ur going we couls just meet there.


----------

